# Adopt a fry!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have three syno cats in with the colony of 1m 12f, i've never had a female hold dead eggs before, think those white eggs could be the syno's that the male couldnt fertilize in time?

Their dad:


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Ok, so are you wanting to give these babies away???


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, look at all of'em!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's a new pic of the dad:










I actually found one more female holding this morning that i missed last night, so have 25 or so more babies!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Gorgeous pic, he is just stunning.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MP, stop making everyone jealous!!!! :chair:


----------



## Neon_Tetra (Oct 21, 2005)

I'll take one for the 55 gal malawi tank


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> MP, stop making everyone jealous!!!! :chair:


LOL - I know thats right! :chair:


----------



## igorstshirts.com (Jun 1, 2005)

Very cool fry. These guys will be cute little.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I want to adopt one!!!!! PICK ME PICK ME!!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I love the way there is a blue on his mouthparts wow fabulous!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx Guys. Anyone attending the ACA next year, we won't be selling any fry from this batch, which was around 200 as we will be growing everything up for the ACA in the summer. Next batch we will let some go.


----------

